# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  عاقبة عقوق الوالدين .. عظة وعبرة ؟؟؟

## حليمه الهاشمي

يعاملها بقسوة .. يصرخ في وجهها .. بل يسبها ويشتمها .. أعطاه الله قوة الجسم لكنه صرفها في الظلم والاستبداد بالرأي وإن كان على خطأ .. كانت أمه العجوز كثيرا ما تتوسل إليه أن يخفف من حدته وجفوته وطغيانه .. الكل من حوله نفر منه .. حتى زوجته تركته بلا عودة بسبب قسوته وشدته .


كان يجعل أمه العجوز تخدمه وتقوم على شؤونه وهي من تحتاج إلى الرعاية والخدمة .. ما أكثر ما سال دمعها على خديها تدعوا الله أن يصلح لها فلدة كبدها ويهدي قلبه ... كيف لا وهو وحيدها .. كانت تبرر عقوقه لها بسبب تحمله المسؤولية مند الصغر وبسبب وفاة أبيه .. ولعل الله يهديه، لكن الطغيان معه تجاوز حده وبلغ دروته .. دخل عليها دات يوم والشر يتطاير من عينيه .. صرخ في وجهها .. ألم تعدي بعد الغداء؟؟
قامت العجوز بيدين ترتعشان وجسد واهن أثقلته السنون والأمراض والهموم .. لتعد الغداء لقرة عينها .. رأى الطعام لم يعجبه .. ألقاه على الأرض .. أخد يتبرم ويتسخّط .. أعلم أنك لا تصلحين لشئ .. لقد بليت بعجوز شمطاء .. لا أدري متى أتخلص منها .. تبكي الأم .. ياولدي .. اتق الله .. ألا تخاف النار؟ ألا تخاف سخط الله وغضبه؟ ألا تعلم أن الله حرم العقوق؟ ألا تخشى أن أدعوا الله عليك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
استشاط غيظا من كلماتها .. زاد جنونه .. أمسكها بتلابيب ثيابها .. رفعها إليه .. أخد يهزها بقوة .. اسمعي أنا لا أريد نصائح لست أنا من يقال له اتق الله .. يلقي بها بعيدا، تسقط الأم على وجهها .. يختلط بكاؤها بضحكاته الإستهتارية .. وهو يقول: ستدعو علي؟ تظن أن الله سيستجيب لها .. يخرج من عندها وهو يستهزئ بها ويسخر من كلامها .. لقد تحجّر قلبه .
الأم تدرف الدموع الحارة .. تبكي ليالي وأياما كابدت فيها المشقة والعناء .. بكت شبابها الدي أفنته في تربية ابن عاق مكابر .....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أما هو فقد ركب سيارته .. كان مبتهجا سعيدا وهو يسمع تلك الأغنية ويرفع صوت المسجل عاليا .. لقد نسي ما فعله بأمه المسكينة التي خلّفها حزينة .. وحيدة يعتصر الألم قلبها ويحترق فؤادها كمدا وحزنا على تصرفاته الطائشة ..تتمنى لو لم تكن أنجبته لم تدع عليه بل اكتفت بقولها حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .
كان لديه رحلة إلى منطقة مجاورة .. وأثناء سيره في الطريق بسرعة جنونية .. إدا بجمل يظهر له في وسط الطريق .. يضطرب سيره يفقد توازنه .. يحاول تدارك الموقف .. ولكن لا مفر من القدر .. دخلت قطعة حديد من السيارة في أحشائه .. لم يمت بل أمهله الله وأصبح يتنقل من عملية إلى أخرى .. أصبح بعدها طريح الفراش لم يستطع الحراك .. ولا حتى الكلام ..
بقي هكدا ليكون عظة وعبرة لكل من يعتبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟..

----------


## الأمل الراحل

نسأل الله العافية ..
حق الوالدين عظيم ، الله يعينا على برهما ويوفقنا وإياهما لمرضاته .
سبحان الله تذكرتُ قصة لإحدى الأمهات ، اتصلت بإحدى صديقاتي بعد انتهائها من إلقاء محاضرة ، وشكت لها حالها وعقوق بنتها ، تقول الأم : إن ابنتي تشتمني كثيرا وبصوت مسموع عند الأقارب .. المهم طلبت صديقتي رقم البنت من والدتها ، فتحدثت إليها بشأن والدتها فقالت البنت : أنتِ ما تدرين وش امي تسوي بي ، جننتني عمرها ما سمعتني كلمة حلوة ، تحرجني عند قريباتي وتسبني وتشتمني ولا كأني بنت عندها مشاعر ، حتى بعد زواجي ، أمي كأنها زوجة أبي !! المهم في النهاية اعترفت الأم أنها قاسية مع ابنتها .
أنا طبعا لا أبرر للبنت عقوقها لوالدتها ، فحتى وإن كانت الأم كافرة فوجب عليها طاعتها في غير معصية الله ، وبرها والإحسان إليها .
لكن على الأمهات  معاملة أولادهن بالحسنى ؛ فالأم لو عاملت ابنها بقسوة فهي إنما تفتنه وتزين له العقوق ، فرفقا بأولادكن يا أمهات .
****
أغرى أمرؤ يوماً غلاماً جاهلا
بنقوده كي ما يحيق به الضـرر
قال ائتني بفؤاد أمك يا فتى
ولك الجواهر والدراهم والدرر
فأتى فأغرز خنجراً في قلبها
والقلب أخرجه وعاد على الأثر
لكنه من فرط سرعته هوى
فتدحرج القلب المعفر بالأثر
ناداه قلب الأم وهو معفر
ولدي حبيبي هل أصابك من ضرر؟

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

قصة تدمي القلب وكيف!!!!فرضاهما في رضاه جل وعلا وسخطهما في سخطه جل وعلا 

نسأل الله سبحانه ان يهدي شباب المسلمين

----------

